
New XPS 15 and 17 inch launch imminent - heinzemann
https://www.forbes.com/sites/brookecrothers/2020/05/10/15-inch-dell-xps-15-9500-2020-and-17-inch-xps-17-9700-imminent-could-put-hurt-on-16-inch-macbook-pro/
======
heinzemann
According to Forbes, launch of the new developer-nirvana laptops from Dell is
imminent!

~~~
ranc1d
I'm a long time MBP Pro user but definitely will be switching next time I'm
upgrading.

------
heinzemann
if you're a non-MS developer, you'd need to first install a proper OS on it of
course. Long time MBP user, switched to XPS 5 years ago. Haven't looked back
since.

